# Mk4 Digital airlift trunk setup



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

I still need to find right angle fittings so I can attach the water traps on both sides of the tank

I got the 21" steel airlift tank  Fits well

Now im going to get an MDF board 2morrow and have fun cutting that next.

Scroll down to see the setup!


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

nice... Keeping the spare??


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

I originally wanted to but I dont think so anymore


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

Why not just come out of the tank with an elbow for the water traps if they are the issue?


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

If I do that, can I get elbows at like home depot?


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

VDuBPL said:


> If I do that, can I get elbows at like home depot?



I'm not sure about home depot, but if you do a search for a Parker fitting distributor in your area, they will definitely have everything you need. I didn't realize there were so many all over the place.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

see if you have a local semi truck parts store, or any napa will have the fittings to move your water traps


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

or try a local hardware store.. they usually have plenty of brass fittings


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

ill check a whole bunch of stores 2morrow and see if i can find some brass fittings in the sizes I need. 

I'll report back soon with upgraded pics and of course, more questions!

O yea, pic of the car..


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Ive used that method on a few mk4 setups, the last template i made i just saved finally cause it fit well, but make it a little oversized in cardboard, fit it in, use a sharpie and mark where to trim down. better to have to cut down then have it be too loose.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

I like that setup but I want everything in the spare tire well and I'll only have 1/4 of the tank sticking out of my existing wood floor.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

my setup is like the cardboard template you have above, except i switched places with the manifolds and compressors. I'll snap a picture for you tomorrow. Everything is covered, tank and all, nothing is visible.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> my setup is like the cardboard template you have above, except i switched places with the manifolds and compressors. I'll snap a picture for you tomorrow. Everything is covered, tank and all, nothing is visible.


what tank are you using??? pics please!


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

I'm using the bulky black 5 gallon tank that airlift has in their management kit.













I'll try to snap a couple pictures today if possible.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

Thanks man, I'll be waiting.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

Will @ bagriders is sending me some fittings so I can mount the water traps on each side of the tank, I cant wait.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

sorry i ended up running errands all day and didn't get a chance to take a picture of the setup.

Its basically the exact same thing of the picture above, except i have the ecu mounted on a piece of wood from the false floor frame. You'll need that space in front of the manifolds to run all your lines out to your bags.

Did you get any dump mufflers/silencers? Im just ordering some now because its extremely loud coming out of the manifolds when your inside the car.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

I'll prob order some mufflers later on, I just want the rest of the pieces to put it all together for now.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

What exactly do you need? I have a couple fittings left over


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

Will is sending me some street elbows and some other little pieces, they should be in next week and while im waiting I will cut out an MDF board.

I just realized that i dident get any 3/8" tubing to run from my compressor to the manifolds...


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

you mean from your tank to your manifolds?

what line are you running to your bags? 3/8"?


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

yea, i meant 3/8" lines from my tank to the manifolds.

Im going to be running 1/4" lines from my manifolds to the bags.


----------

